# KILLER CICHLID<<ID ME



## tinylilredbelly's (Jul 27, 2004)

hey guys.. this is when i first got him... sitting in a ten gal.. sorry for the bad pic.. ill snap another later... so if you guys can id him.. good for you.. remmeber he has yellow eyes.. and 4 red teeth on the top.


----------



## FootClanSkates (Apr 25, 2004)

Looks like a green texas to me! They have a lot of different morphs in my experience, but it certainly looks like a nice fish. Don't let your P's eat him!


----------



## tinylilredbelly's (Jul 27, 2004)

Well hes been in there a little under a week and seems to be fine for now... but if i keep my p's fed... I feed them 6 Sardines a day.. and assorted pellets and flakes..
I know he will bite the dust eventually but i tried... its all i can do.. now its up to the fish.


----------



## tigger (Mar 19, 2004)

yeah thats a green texas. they can be a handful at any size but i think that your p's can handle themselves against this cichlid. you never said how big it was. i had one about 7 years ago, it was about 1" and when it died of old age it was about 12" keep this guy, youll have one kick ass lookin texas.


----------



## Phtstrat (Sep 15, 2004)

Definite Texas. Wrong forum btw.


----------



## seharebo (Jul 19, 2004)

I had a Texas Cichlid that I put in with my two Ps when they were 3-4 in. The cichlid was 7in. It took no more than three hours for the P's to shred his face to hell. I made sure that I fed them really well the week before and then had feeders in the tank when I put him in there. It was a mess. I felt so bad for the cichlid, so I took him back the next day. Just be careful .... it doesn't always work....


----------



## tinylilredbelly's (Jul 27, 2004)

who said i was trying to make it work.. like i said.. if he lives cool.. if he doesnt, oh well, i tired several sources no on wanted it.. now texas is gonna meet the rainforest.. lol i kid i kid


----------



## ShiftingSkyes (Oct 3, 2004)

Put it in the kiddies swimming pool lol.


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

moved


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

I find it hard to believe you can't sell that fish, put him in the fs forums for like 5 bucks plus shipping and someone will take him for sure, especially if you explain that he was enough of a hard ass to beat the crap out of your reds.


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

elTwitcho said:


> I find it hard to believe you can't sell that fish, put him in the fs forums for like 5 bucks plus shipping and someone will take him for sure, especially if you explain that he was enough of a hard ass to beat the crap out of your reds.


 i agree, a fish with such personality doesnt deserve the fate that you are going to provide

sell him or give him away


----------



## tinylilredbelly's (Jul 27, 2004)

Last time im saying this.. I gave him Away.. i got it back... I tired big als, i tried pj's i tired super pet i tried petvalue even... No one WANTS THIS STUPID FREAKEN FISH. Have you guys already not relized that i could care less about this fish... It aint a p, i didnt buy it.. therefore i dont really want it... its going to suffer the fate sought out for him.. if he dies.. whatever i dont have to feed them for a few days.. if he lives whatever... hardly am i going to ship a fish for no reason, nor am i going to buy him his own god damn tank.. whoever wants him is welcome to come fish him out possibly not for free but you never know.. rant ended... f*ck


----------



## tinylilredbelly's (Jul 27, 2004)

last scentence i know Twitchy was waiting for.


----------



## tinylilredbelly's (Jul 27, 2004)

hey twitchie? trade for you Exo's and if you want you can convert my tank to sand
lol


----------



## tinylilredbelly's (Jul 27, 2004)

whatever.. works almost over.. I wont be on here till like 11. so if you want that cich before it bites the dust... gimme a call 4163057371... its my cell.. names Jeremy..


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

tinylilredbelly said:


> Last time im saying this.. I gave him Away.. i got it back... I tired big als, i tried pj's i tired super pet i tried petvalue even... No one WANTS THIS STUPID FREAKEN FISH. Have you guys already not relized that i could care less about this fish... It aint a p, i didnt buy it.. therefore i dont really want it... its going to suffer the fate sought out for him.. if he dies.. whatever i dont have to feed them for a few days.. if he lives whatever... hardly am i going to ship a fish for no reason, nor am i going to buy him his own god damn tank.. whoever wants him is welcome to come fish him out possibly not for free but you never know.. rant ended... f*ck


 try harder to find him a new home
















it can happen


----------



## tinylilredbelly's (Jul 27, 2004)

if twitchy doesnt wanna trade.. hes staying put


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

Christ put all the pressure on me why don't you? lol. I can find a place to put him temporarily while I sell him, you near Toronto?

I'd be glad to help you with your tank anytime you needed if you're in the area btw. I could aquascape and upgrade every day of my life if my wallet could handle it


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

elTwitcho said:


> Christ put all the pressure on me why don't you? lol. I can find a place to put him temporarily while I sell him, you near Toronto?
> 
> I'd be glad to help you with your tank anytime you needed if you're in the area btw. I could aquascape and upgrade every day of my life if my wallet could handle it


 right on man at least some one would try to save a fish with such a personality


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

Yeah I wish like hell I could keep it but the common sense part of my brain is getting mighty pissed off with me contemplating another big ass cichlid tank considering I'm not even done my current one (missing a background and canopy, nothing major at all, the fish are happy enough). He should be ok in my 20 gallon for the little while it takes to sell him I should think, better than he is in a tank full of piranhas at any rate


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

elTwitcho said:


> Yeah I wish like hell I could keep it but the common sense part of my brain is getting mighty pissed off with me contemplating another big ass cichlid tank considering I'm not even done my current one (missing a background and canopy, nothing major at all, the fish are happy enough). He should be ok in my 20 gallon for the little while it takes to sell him I should think, better than he is in a tank full of piranhas at any rate


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

Guess what's sitting in a bucket up in my room









I'll have pictures when I get it into the tank, it's one cool ass fish


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

elTwitcho said:


> Guess what's sitting in a bucket up in my room
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 congrats man. looks like a very nice carpintis


----------



## tinylilredbelly's (Jul 27, 2004)

I dont know if it was just the brown water but i think he lost colour... try feeding him colour enhancing flakes (previous diet) and pellets. He was quite a nice looking fish.. but i only have room for 2 tanks .. maybe another 55 in the future but thats pushing it and taking all my sq ft. anyway glad somone could enjoy him rather than me feelin a little bad when i picked up his head.


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

I've gotta say, it's a shame he wasnt co-existing with your reds, this is one very cool fish. Colors came almost right back as soon as I got him into the tank, I think the brown water had something to do with it, but likely the piranhas was a big part as well. Right now he doesn't even look like the same fish I netted out of your tank (I could have sworn he looked like a silvery green in there) and has an assload of personality. I wish I had a better tank for him as it's just black substrate with a clay pot for him to hide behind but I'm workin on it.

Pics up sometime this afternoon, I got distracted by the gf last night and didn't bother taking any pictures to post, nor did I go back to the computer anyway. Very cool fish, I look forward to keeping him a few weeks while he heals up to be sold, and hell if my con and green terror tank doesn't turn into what I'm looking for I think a texas will be what I replace em with


----------



## tinylilredbelly's (Jul 27, 2004)

glad your happy with him.. wasnt an ugly fish.. just didnt have space


----------



## Pacuguy (Apr 10, 2004)

tinylilredbelly said:


> glad your happy with him.. wasnt an ugly fish.. just didnt have space


 it now sounds like you DO care about the fish


----------

